# Play Sand



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got the play sand into my tank and filled with water.(48hrs ago). I thought the sediment would settle by now but the water is still murky.. Should I be running my filter or does this just mean I need to rinse the sand more? Someone please help..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You need to rinse it really well It took me almost 3hrs to clean it I have a 90 gal. The sediment shouldnt hurt your filter as long as it not sucking up the sand itself. I did a 10 gal once and didnt rinse it I was new. It took a couple of days to clear. Hope this helps. Pat


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

To clear some of the debris, you can take a HOB filter and stuff it (really stuff it) with filter floss. Run for a few hours/a day, then rinse the floss out, and keep going till it's clear. Give it an occasional stir of the bottom, so you can suck up and settled sediment too, cause once you have fish in there or plants, it's going to get stirred up again anyways.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You need to rinse it really well It took me almost 3hrs to clean it I have a 90 gal. The sediment shouldnt hurt your filter as long as it not sucking up the sand itself. I did a 10 gal once and didnt rinse it I was new. It took a couple of days to clear. If you have a cannister filter just keep a eye on it make sure it dosnt start making any noise, but like I said it didnt hurt in my 10 gal. Hope this helps. Pat


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys..


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Question guys:

Although I've never tried play sand before (just silica sand), would not the addition of clarifier solve the murkiness is short order?

Inquiring minds want to know! And so do I.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam not sure but I have a bottle of All Clear and some sand around somewhere Ill mix some up tomorrow in a jar and let you know the results. I know it works on my well water which is cloudy sometimes. Oh and for anybody new to sand always always turn off you filter before stirring it up or working with it playsand floats around real easy also if you use one of those magnetic cleaners foe algea watch you dont get any sand on it or you will scratch your glass all up .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Question guys:
> 
> Although I've never tried play sand before (just silica sand), would not the addition of clarifier solve the murkiness is short order?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know! And so do I.


Yes and no.

When I did things ass backwards and just dumped 5 bags of flourite into our 75g, it was a huge dust cloud. I drained and filled twice, and then cheated, went out and got a $5 bottle of clarifier. Stirred everything up real nice, dosed the recommended amount (there was nothing in the tank at the time) and just turned on teh HOB filled with filter floss to take care of everything. Left it over night, siphoned the bottom settled crud (it actually turns into little wet dust bunnies of dust), refilled tank, then repeated once more (stir everyting up and filter), then siponed and then it was a little murky (just a tad) but that went away after another day or so of filtering.

So long story short, those clarifiers do work, so yes. No, as there's usually a double dose required. But I'm starting to think it's easier than washing the substrate a million times.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks ameekplec.

I thought it might work as I use a similar product in my swimming pool. I also figured that it would save a lot of water and time.


----------

